# Just got put on a waiting list for a pup!



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

:becky:Its for either a 2014 or 2015, depending on when/if they breed that year and when I am for sure ready for a pup. They are mostly naturally reared (they do vaccinate, but its fairly minimal) and semi local, so I can go and actually meet their dogs (which I plan on doing in the semi-near future). I was so excited when I got the email back from the breeder this morning that I accidentally woke my mom up.... oops lol


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Oops lol I forgot the breed :tongue:


Its an Ibizan Hound


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Just curious, why not instead rescue a dog that needs a home, either now or when it is a better time for you? As with all breeds, there are Ibizan Hound rescue groups.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah man, Ibizan hounds are hilarious. So many of them look like an awkward teenage guy (especially wire haired ones)










They have that sighthound puppy look of not really growing into their frame yet.

It's great. Love 'em.

Last year at coursing one decided he wasn't coming back and ran all over the place having a ball. His owner was in her van honking the horn and pretending to drive away. He didn't care. All frolicking around going "weeee~".


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, I LOVE these guys! They have been on my list for years. I am going to need LOTS of property...

And now the wait is what's going to be painful. I only have to wait until next year. ANY time in 2013.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

thegoodstuff said:


> Just curious, why not instead rescue a dog that needs a home, either now or when it is a better time for you? As with all breeds, there are Ibizan Hound rescue groups.


Because I want to show conformation (as well as some other things) and I like knowing a dogs background (something I've never had before as I have always had rescues) Just curious, why does it matter? 


KittyKat said:


> Ah man, Ibizan hounds are hilarious. So many of them look like an awkward teenage guy (especially wire haired ones)
> 
> They have that sighthound puppy look of not really growing into their frame yet.
> 
> ...


Lol! That is part of what made me choose them. They are so goofy! Plus, who could resist those ears?!


Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Oh, I LOVE these guys! They have been on my list for years. I am going to need LOTS of property...
> 
> And now the wait is what's going to be painful. I only have to wait until next year. ANY time in 2013.


 You can come and visit mine anytime you want!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

The breeder only really has wirehairs (I think there might be one or two smooth coats but they are co-owned) and I'm getting a girl  Hoping for a standard Irish one, but there are a few wild Irish and pinto ones I've seen that I really like. As long as she has all the other qualities I'm not too worried about pattern (but I really do love the Irish marked ones! :smile


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm drooling........... what is an Irish one?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I'm drooling........... what is an Irish one?


An Irish is the mostly red with white blaze, feet and belly. Wild Irish has Irish face markings and a pinto body. Pintos are white with red splotches :smile:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Neat 

I lived with four to five (client dogs so it changed in numbers...) of ibizans and they were neat dogs. 

My friends had a six year old retired female, Sergio, who is a pretty amazing example of the breed, Sergio's son fletcher who is again, another great example, and then a client dog.

Here's Serg:











I actually Almost got one instead of Murph, my friend I bought Murph from thought an Ibizan might be a better fit for Abbie. I almost got Sergio's son from the same litter as Fletcher, Camo. He's been successfully shown, handsome guy too!


----------

